# L245DT crankshaft spline



## bayengines (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a Kubota L245DT with a loader that runs off the internal hydraulic system. I want to install an external pump driven off the front of the crankshaft. Kubota used to offer a factory set up. My problem is that I can't find a splined hub the size of the crankshaft spline, 25mm. I'm told Kubota does not offer them anymore. Does anyone know of a source for 25mm internal spline hub?
Thanks


----------



## vanhenri (Aug 20, 2019)

I am a new member as of to day and I want to add the pump to my L245DT also. Any info you could share with me would be greatly appreciated. Contact me at [email protected]


----------

